# Mystery Bird



## niteclicks (Aug 20, 2013)

could someone help with an ID of the bird above the Heron? I'm thinking Kingfisher, but the reddish color doesn't match from what I can tell. I know its not a very could pic , I was following the Heron, he jumped, I snapped, when the other bird flew up from behind him.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a Green Heron.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you. None of the lookup sites showed the crown or tuff on a Green Heron, but now googleing a Green Heron brings up pictures with the crown (or is it tuff ?). So I think they may have some wrong pictures linked. Always cool to see something new ( to me ).


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2013)

You're welcome Niteclicks


----------



## chauncey (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like a Cormorant...they're often found in the same surroundings as are waders and such.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2013)

I concur, most definitely a green heron....


----------



## jthomson (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 for Green Heron


----------



## Gaf (Aug 20, 2013)

That's a neat catch - gives some perspective on how big those blues are. 8)


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks Gaf. I wish I had grabbed the reg. tripod rather than the mono. the 300 2.8 + 2x was almost to much but I'am getting used to it.


----------



## AprilForever (Aug 21, 2013)

The above bird is most certainly a green heron; they often raise that crest when angry or starlted. The below is of course a great blue heron. I like the image!


----------

